# What happined to these Afro-Amer clubs in L.A.?



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Stylistics (The one with the triangle plaque)

World Wide

Maraculas Chevys

Public Enemy

Ridaz Only

Never Trust a Bitch

Forever Rollin

Street Life

No Limit (I think their still around)

Love Ones

Strictly Groovin'

My Way

One Eleven

Rich Rollin Hoodsta's 

Dirt Gang (Remember those thumbs?)

Watts Life

China Dolls (Female CC)

I remember all these plaques when I used to be out on Crenshaw on Sundays in front of the Weinerscnitzel, Those we're the days. Some of these guys had beautiful cars. Anyone rebember the Child's Play '63 from Ridaz Only? 

I don't live around there anymore and lost touch with a lot of the guys...where are these clubs now. I miss those days. Do you remember those clubs?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Found this..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I remember this clubs plaque being different when I was out there....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah...this is the one I remember seeing...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Good topic. Hopefully there will be a lot of good feedback.

I do know that "Big Punchie" (President of PUBLIC ENEMY) is building motorcycles now. The other clubs, I don't know.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah, Stylistics was around for YEARS..don't know what happened. Forgot about Punchie was doing the bikes.

All these clubs were REAL ridaz..every weekend.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

these guys had nice cars too...can't wait to see more


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I still see this plaque sometimes...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

What club is this? ...


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> Stylistics (The one with the triangle plaque)
> 
> Public Enemy
> 
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I must be missing them, because I go out there time to time. Well, It's good to know their still here.


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 20 2006, 08:09 PM~5465792
> *I still see this plaque sometimes...
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass 63 from mafiaIVlife


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 20 2006, 08:14 PM~5465605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


regal dee's caddy just got featured on wheels 2000


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 20 2006, 07:58 PM~5465538
> *Stylistics (The one with the triangle plaque)
> 
> World Wide
> ...



CHILDS PLAY IS IN JAPAN ..NOT TALKING SHYT BUT THAT CAR WAS NASTY ....

BUT I STILL SEE A FEW CLUBS OUT THERE ...


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 20 2006, 07:29 PM~5465649
> *these guys had nice cars too...can't wait to see more
> 
> 
> ...


2nd generation/damu riders


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

no limit still ridin fa sho!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ALL THEM CLUBS STILL AROUND :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz+May 20 2006, 10:28 PM~5466167-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regal Dee...I remember him with his 2dr Caprice...I have to get that copy of wheels 2000

I thought Child Play was the shit for it's time. I'd like to see a pic of it. 
Nice pics Cruz...Can't wait to get out on the Shaw again. We gotta get the street in front of the Weinerscnitzel back open.

Glad these guys are still out there.


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Crenshaw's Finest could you please not use photobucket  I cant see any of your pics  Imageshack is good :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Man, I'm not gonna go through all that. took me a damn houir just to figure out how to post pics with PhotoBucket! :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

dont forget south central and professionals


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@May 21 2006, 03:40 PM~5468560
> *dont forget  south central and professionals
> *


I just spoke to Leapin Lonnie from the Proffessionals, He said their still around..got a few cars coming out later this year. He said Ted Wells is finishing off one of his cars too, so Ted is still doing it.


----------



## LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA (Dec 30, 2003)

COME TO THE INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUBS 30TH ANNIVERSARY
BANQUET, DINNER, AWARDS(6pm-9pm) & DANCE(10PM-2AM) IN L.A. ON SAT. JULY 1, 2006 AND THE PICNIC/SHOW THE NEXT DAY AND YOU WILL SEE ALL THOSE CLUBS AND FOLKS.

TICKETS-$50-banquet,dinner,awards,dance
$20-dance only
TICKET INFO- (562) 208-9142 OR [email protected]


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA_@May 21 2006, 04:59 PM~5468945
> *COME TO THE INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUBS 30TH ANNIVERSARY
> BANQUET, DINNER, AWARDS(6pm-9pm) & DANCE(10PM-2AM) IN L.A. ON SAT. JULY 1, 2006 AND THE PICNIC/SHOW THE NEXT DAY AND YOU WILL SEE ALL THOSE CLUBS AND FOLKS.
> 
> ...


WERE ARE YOU GUYS HAVING THE PICNIC THIS YEAR?


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

SuperiorS


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> *dont forget south central and professionals*



-------Tangerine Dream '58 from Professionals is one of my all-time favorite-------


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

http://www.wheels2000magazine.com

There you go Crenshaw!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 22 2006, 12:27 AM~5468831
> *I just spoke to Leapin Lonnie from the Proffessionals, He said their still around..got a few cars coming out later this year. He said Ted Wells is finishing off one of his cars too, so Ted is still doing it.
> *


that is good news, any pics of his recent works?


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 20 2006, 07:29 PM~5465649
> *these guys had nice cars too...can't wait to see more
> 
> 
> ...


WE STILL HERE HOMIE,IT DON'T STOP


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

THIS THREAD
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL DOG2 (Jun 2, 2006)

Stylistics (The one with the triangle plaque)---STILL AROUND

World Wide---STOP FLYIN PLAQUES

Maraculas Chevys--SAME AS ABOVE

Public Enemy---TURNED FOREVER ROLLIN (WELL MOST OF THEM)

Ridaz Only---DONT KNO

Never Trust a Bitch--SAME AS ABOVE

Forever Rollin---STILL RIIN FLYIN PLAQUES

Street Life--A FEW STILL AROUND

No Limit (I think their still around)---GOIN STRONG STILL AROUND

Love Ones--MIA(MISSIN IN ACTION

Strictly Groovin'---HOOVA CRIM GANG THEY STILL PUSH

My Way---GOIN STRONG JUST THRU PINIC SUNDAY

One Eleven--NOW CALL SUPERIOR

Rich Rollin Hoodsta's --ALL BCAME FOREVER ROLLIN

Dirt Gang (Remember those thumbs?)--STILL AROUND HOOD THING

Watts Life-----STILL AROUND U C ALOT OF THEM WITH WATTS UP PLAQUES

China Dolls (Female CC)---NEVER HEARD OF EM


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Damn homie you broke it down! welcome to Lay it Low!

Seems like Forever Rollin CC is getting deep. 

Thanks.


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 2 2006, 12:24 AM~5537439
> *Damn homie you broke it down! welcome to Lay it Low!
> 
> Seems like Forever Rollin CC is getting deep.
> ...


they just featured about a 5 page spread of a 64 ht from forever rollin in this months issue of dub mag with lil e


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 20 2006, 09:37 PM~5465934
> *What club is this? ...
> 
> 
> ...


WATTS OUTLAWS- THEY WERE A BRANCH OFF OF WATTS LIFE. SOME OF THE FELLAS DID NOT LIKE THE WAY WATTS LIFE WAS BEING RANNED , SO THEY DID THERE OWN THANG


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@May 21 2006, 03:40 PM~5468560
> *dont forget  south central and professionals
> *


THATS THE O/G SHIT THERE!! JACK IN THE BOX ON 103 N CENTRAL. I WAS A PUP BACK THEN. BUT I REMEMBER


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@May 22 2006, 08:25 AM~5472306
> *-------Tangerine Dream '58 from Professionals is one of my all-time favorite-------
> *


YEAH SHE WAS A BEAUTY. I BELIVE IT BELONGED TO O/G VIC


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

COMPTON FA LIFE


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

GOOD TOPIC....USE TO KEEP UP WITH THESE CLUBS.....WOULD BE NICE TO SEE THEM POST SOME MORE PICS UP HERE....NICE GHETTO ROLLERZ....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Some of these clubs we're big inspirations for me when I was a young rider growing up in South Central L.A.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Jun 3 2006, 06:28 AM~5544014
> *GOOD TOPIC....USE TO KEEP UP WITH THESE CLUBS.....WOULD BE NICE TO SEE THEM POST SOME MORE PICS UP HERE....NICE GHETTO ROLLERZ....
> *


Yeah, sombody's gotta have some old pics to scan. 

Just remembered Mack Daddy CC...the 63 from Boys N the Hood movie was flying that plaque. anyone remember that club?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I HOPE MORE PEOPLE WILL COME IN AND PROVIDE OLD SCHOOL PICS OF THESE CARS AND CLUBS. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Only pic I could find of the 63 from Mack Daddy CC and Boyz n the hood move...It's with Jhon Singleton (Director)


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Crenshaw...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

pick up ANY ol school Cali-Swangin video and you will see alll these clubs........


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 4 2006, 06:19 AM~5548550
> *Only pic I could find of the 63 from Mack Daddy CC and Boyz n the hood move...It's with Jhon Singleton (Director)
> 
> 
> ...


WASNT THAT CAR FROM STYLISTICS CC


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 4 2006, 01:10 PM~5549607
> *WASNT THAT CAR FROM STYLISTICS CC
> *



yeah mack daddy was jus a club for the movie...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

QUOTE(MR.IMP @ May 22 2006, 08:25 AM) 
-------Tangerine Dream '58 from Professionals is one of my all-time favorite-------







> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jun 2 2006, 03:55 AM~5537642
> *YEAH SHE WAS A BEAUTY. I BELIVE IT BELONGED TO O/G VIC
> *



yup she still does ...going through a lil make over ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jun 4 2006, 04:43 PM~5550636
> *yeah mack daddy was jus a club for the movie...
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jun 4 2006, 05:43 PM~5550636
> *yeah mack daddy was jus a club for the movie...
> 
> 
> *


Man are you sure??? I coulda swore I seen that MD placque on other cars in L.A. in the late 80's?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:uh: what club is that^?


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> *yup she still does ...going through a lil make over ...*



--------------------Nice, that would be cool to see that '58 back---------------------


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

YEAH I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT. VIC TOLD ME HE AINT FOOLIN WIT NO MORE CARS. I WONDER IF I CAN GET A SNEAK PEAK. DATS MY FATHER IN LAW TO BE.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice thread


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 13 2006, 06:04 PM~5602620
> *nice thread
> *


Yeah, but what sucks is none (Just about) of these clubs members are active on this site. These guys had some REALLY nice shit. Where the fuck are they? Somebody among them has to have internet...these are Los Angeles clubs too! 

I gotta get back on the Shaw and take some pics.I grew up on the westside of L.A.- these guys are responsible for me seeing my first Lowrider in person when I was a boy. I miss those times. Oh well, It's my turn to put it down now. :angry:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

BARROWED FROM DRASTIC BEANS COLLECTION :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 13 2006, 06:44 PM~5602775
> *BARROWED FROM DRASTIC BEANS COLLECTION :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



and another mural from russ or ross...


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

streetlife  has badass rides


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jun 13 2006, 10:47 PM~5603906
> *streetlife   has badass rides
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 20 2006, 07:58 PM~5465538
> *Stylistics (The one with the triangle plaque)
> 
> World Wide
> ...


YOU FORGOT SOMEBODY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I did'int include y'all because I know you're club is still around. :twak:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 15 2006, 08:35 AM~5611665
> *YOU FORGOT SOMEBODY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jun 4 2006, 05:46 PM~5550648
> *QUOTE(MR.IMP @ May 22 2006, 08:25 AM)
> -------Tangerine Dream '58 from Professionals is one of my all-time favorite-------
> yup she still does ...going through a lil make over ...
> ...


I have not talked to OG Vic in years. When someone sees him tell him Pete from TECHNIQUES says long time no talk.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Saw this in Joost's thread. This is the ORIGINAL Stylistics car club from South Los Angeles. Been around for YEARS. Their cars had a tremendous influence on me as a kid growin up in the 'hood. Feels good to know their still here.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

THIS STYLISTICS SQUARE PLAQUE....DOLOW AND SHERMAN....WE STILL RIDIN


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

If someone could sent me a high resolution with audio of this clip. :cheesy: 

Young hogg - Super Natural cc


Would love to see more pictures.


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

I WOULD SEE THOSE CLUBS WHEN I WAS GROWING UP BUT ON THE LOWRIDER VIDEOS LIKE YOUNG HOG AND CALI SWANGIN


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Apr 26 2010, 09:58 PM~17313425
> *If someone could sent me a high resolution with audio of this clip.  :cheesy:
> 
> Young hogg - Super Natural cc
> ...


those were some good days of lowridin.
less inches more hoppin of sixtys cars. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 21 2006, 02:58 AM~5465538
> *Stylistics (The one with the triangle plaque)
> 
> World Wide
> ...


alot of them ridas sold their lolos and bought baggers.
you can customise em just like a lolo only difference is the cops are less to fuck with you.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Most of these clubs became Hog riders.that's why you see a lot of Harlies now than what you see of lowriders.But some of them still around and some of them started new clubs........like(city to city,next level,neve eva,and so on and so on.................


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

saw a professionals plaque in chicago, 
the baby blue 59 hardtop

anybody remember that gold 66 malibu from profesionals
had the pattern top he had it a million years and i never saw it dirty


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@May 2 2010, 06:05 AM~17363967
> *saw a professionals plaque in chicago,
> the baby blue 59 hardtop
> 
> ...


THAT HOMIE BEEN IN CHI FOR A MINUTE


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 21 2006, 05:31 PM~5468254
> *Crenshaw's Finest could you please not use photobucket    I cant see any of your pics   Imageshack is good  :biggrin:
> *


  killin me 2 I dont think photobucket works on LIL  :biggrin:


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@May 22 2006, 11:25 AM~5472306
> *-------Tangerine Dream '58 from Professionals is one of my all-time favorite-------
> *


yesssss


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 5 2006, 09:56 AM~5553710
> *Man are you sure??? I coulda swore I seen that MD placque on other cars in L.A. in the late 80's?
> *



that was a stylistics ride... all day long


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

OGs


----------

